# Nars, Cargo, Mac, Sephora haul!!



## MAC-Addict03 (Feb 4, 2010)

My birthday is on Valentines day so I treated myself to a few goodies a little early! lol 

I got:
*Nars Earth Angel duo
*Nars Cordura duo
*Nars Brousse duo
*Nars Lovejoy blush
*Mac Peaches blush
*Cargo Gold beach? blush (forgot the name!) 50% off sale!
*Sephora small crease brush
*Maybelline Colossal Mascara (on clearance at my local drug store!)
*Urban Decay Primer Potion (2nd bottle)








Thanks for looking! xoxo!!


----------



## Temptasia (Feb 4, 2010)

wicked haul....those nars duos are great choices


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 4, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_wicked haul....those nars duos are great choices_

 
Thanks doll! Nars has become my new addiction and I want it all! LOL


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Great haul! Enjoy your goodies_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Nice haul hope you enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you I'm loving them!! And I want more! lol


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

nice!!!


----------

